# Ease of use



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I have this thing and I love it. I will touch up a blade now when in the past I would have put it off and dealt with the dull blade because of the mess I make with my water stones. I do notice that I get a slightly sharper edge if I also give the blade a quick bump on my buffing wheel on my bench grinder. Its just a regular speed small bench grinder that I took off one wheel and replaced it with a buffing wheel and put some honing compound on it. I just do a second on each side of the blade after I finish with the worksharp and the blade shaves my arm just a little bit smoother. But does that really matter? 5 out of 5 from me.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I love my 3000 as well. I purchased an extra disc and slotted wheel too so I can always have different grits available. Also, I'm thinking of buying sandpaper in bulk and a jig to cut the cirlces and hole and use 3M spray glue or contact cement. Those little sanding discs are way overpriced.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Having never been into sharpening, I bought a 3000 as my first system. This thing is great! I don't own any planes…yet, but I did sharpen my chisels. They are a set of Stanleys from Lowes. After I was done, I could dry shave my arm with the 1" chisel. That is scary sharp!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like mine too.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I also have the 3000. I find I can get my irons and chisels adequately sharp on the 3000 but I can't get them super sharp. I like to finish them with a few strokes on a couple of water stones (using a guide). I use a 1000 and 6000 grit water stones.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

yep…i was able to get this when Sears messed up…i really like it, i need to get another glass disk. I just wish there were more options for sanding disks…I mean i realize its norton sandpaper but I think its a custom size.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the great revue, I guess I am going to have to pick one of those machines up. I only wish they would come out with an attachment so you can do jointer blades as well as chisels.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I also have one of those and love it.

The day I got it, I went and sharpened 2 chisel that I used quite a bit. They came out really sharp.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Rich, I felt the same, but then I run the leather honing disc and that brings it up to super sharp. I can shave hairs off my arm with no effort or pressure.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Deke, that adjustable slot can be fidgity, it's not just you. You want it tight, but just tight enough so that you can still slide it up and down yet it wont wiggle from side to side to much. If that doesn't work, loosen it up a bit and just keep the chisel pushed against the fixed wall of the slot to keep it straight.

I bought the Wide blade attachment as well but still haven't really used it. Again, it's not just you. The problem was no matter what, I couldn't level it with the discs. Even at its lowest setting it still sat higher than the disc. Also, every grit change requires it to be re-leveled to that grits thickness. I bought a washer with a large inner diameter to try and raise the disc a bit to help make it easier to bring the two in level, but the washer wasn't the correct size so until i get a chance to run back to the store for another washer I've just been honing my larger 2 3/8" #7 plane iron with granite and manual scary sharp method for the time being.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Deke, who says a chisel needs to be perfectly square ?? I'd argue that a little bit of skew is not a bad thing at all and may be preferable in many circumstances. 
I had a WS for awhile and sold it. Loved it for chisels but found it lacking for wider blades. I think it's a little much to expect a 6" disk to sharpen a 2.25" wide plane blade. the outer faster rotation vs the inner slower rotation makes it tough to get an nice square edge on a plane blade. 
Moved over to a barely used Tormek and haven't looked back…..


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I also have the W3000. Awesome machine to get a fairly quick sharp edge. I still grind a hollow bevel with my grinder jig when I get a nick or "severely" aka "abused" edge then hone on the Worksharp so I don't have to work the entire flat, just the edge. I buy PSA 6" paper at an auto supply or body shop supply to save costs on abrasives. Usually can find up to 1000. 
Deke,
I believe there is some adjustments that can be made to square up your jig. I don't recall exactly how, but I'm sure it is in the manual


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

When I got mine it also came with a leather stropping disc. I recommend the leather disc if you don't have it. Gives your stuff the "final level" of sharpening.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Deke There is an adjustment to raise and lower the jig on the right side of the w3000. But to me if you get it level for a one inch blade it seems it a little off for a wider blade. I think that may be the wider the blade the closer to the center you get.
Old timer I have seen a brass jig that holds two joiner blades at opposing angles. Its made for manual sharpening so I don't see a problem with using it on top of the w3000.
Gary I like the thought of a hollow bevel first then using the w3000. That would be easier on the sandpaper.
And I do believe I will get the leather disk.

Thanks guys I thank you for the input and thoughts everybody


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought one of these before I really had anything to sharpen on it. Sears had a pretty obvious screw up on their website and I got mine for less than $20. After the fact I used it to try to save some old dinged/gouged chisels and it worked well beyond my expectations.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

For problems with getting the wide blade attachment to sit flush, check out

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1556

BigJimAk did a great job of explaining the fix, makes it easy.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

I am also a real fan of my Worksharp 3000. I couldn't imagine my shop without it. I use it for everything including turning tools, chisels, planes, carving tools, kitchen knives, lawn tools etc …...


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

You won't find a shortage of woodworkers who love this machine. You can add me to the list. The sanding discs that are used are 6 inches. I buy adhesive discs in bulk, pop a hole in the center, and trim around the glass edge. Works well, little fuss. The higher grits are harder to find locally, but some auto stores supply them for car body work.

David


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had the Worksharp a couple of years now and it's made sharpening considerably easier for me. For replacement discs try www.micro-surface.com/ The discs don't have a center hole but that's easy to fix and they are fairly inexpensive for a good quality abrasive.

The wide blade accessory works but I had to flatten mine to start off. Just used a piece of 150 grit sandpaper on a piece of glass - the little table is aluminum and can be flattened quickly. With a flat surface, the attachment works great.

Tom


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I'm glad to find a place with decent disk for a reasonable price. You can go broke buying the Worksharp "kits". Thanks for the tip!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats great Deke Im sorry we all could not have found them for 20 bucks on sears website. It would have saved me a little money?


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Deke, I was checking out the Tormek forum trying to get a feel for the tool from the people who use it and someone posted one for sale. I jumped on it quickly. It's a great tool but sometimes I do miss the WS, completely different animals though.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003E62550/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003E601GK&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1M7FSMJ69WSR07V287H6

this is kind of spendy but very cool!!!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Great review. Thanks. This one of many ways to sharpen tools. I love mine and I also love my Viel 1" X 42" sanding belt. My Veritas power sharpening machine is also great. I recommand all three - plus water stones, of course!

Many thanks.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------

